# 8 year to the day R.I.P steve .



## JAS101 (Sep 5, 2014)

I cant believe its been 8 years to the day that we lost a great man called Steve Irwin - to me it still feels like yesterday that I herd the news of his death ..


----------



## Drazzy (Sep 5, 2014)

:-(


----------



## apprenticegnome (Sep 5, 2014)

Stopped us in our tracks at work when it happened. A real tragedy to have someone working on a global scale to make a difference taken from their mission. I hope the work he started keeps going and never dwindles.


----------



## Beans (Sep 5, 2014)

His kids Bindi and Bob though. Man have they grown up so much! And they are both just as passionate about Steve's work as he was.

I'm sure they will do many great things for conservation.


----------



## jongroom74 (Sep 5, 2014)

Going to aus zoo tomorrow steve you are still in our thoughts 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 5, 2014)

Are you serious? It's been eight years!?!?
i thought he died in November? Or is that just when they choose to have Steve Irwin day?


----------



## Leasdraco (Sep 5, 2014)

He instilled a passion for animals, especially the less popular ones, into so many people


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Sep 22, 2014)

Bindi Irwin... ewww! Now there's a product the world doesn't need!

Jamie


----------



## leebee (Oct 15, 2014)

I too remember exactly where I was the moment I heard about the death of Steve Irwin. So sad. A true legend, passionate, unique, amazing in his enthusiasm and personal and financial commitment to Australian animals. Truly missed and a big loss for animals and Australians. 
He *was* also an animal botherer par excelence, but hey how can you hold that against someone who so clearly LOVED those animals that he relentlesly chased, poked, frightned, tickled, wrestled, dangled and generally annoyed in persuit of making good telly to expose their wonder and beauty to the rest of us?
I recon his dad Bob should get remembered for his clear influence in raising such an awsome guy.


----------



## stimigex (Oct 15, 2014)

It is a sad thing to lose anyone, But I wonder how many of you would feel quite the same if you actually knew that Steve was very much against reptiles being kept by private individuals and put a lot of time into lobbying government to have private keeping banned!!!!


----------



## MesseNoire (Oct 15, 2014)

stimigex said:


> It is a sad thing to lose anyone, But I wonder how many of you would feel quite the same if you actually knew that Steve was very much against reptiles being kept by private individuals and put a lot of time into lobbying government to have private keeping banned!!!!



I enjoy keeping my reptiles, he enjoyed what he did.
As far as I'm concerned it's just two different beliefs. Doesn't change anything for me.


----------



## Bundybear666 (Oct 15, 2014)

He is responsible for my love and respect for the cold blooded. He is one that will live on forever in all he touched.


----------

